# Other nissan parts on a B14



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

Who have other nissan OEM parts in your B14, without mods or jus minor mods.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

I do not understand your question because of the way you have worded it.

Are you asking?
"Who has OEM stock or slightly modified parts available for the B14 Nissan?"


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry, i mean, who has OEM nissan parts (B15, B13, S14...) already installed on your B14, i want to know which parts you don't have to make any modification and which parts require minor mods.

The reason of this question is that i'm looking for some parts that i can't find them and maybe i can buy other models parts.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

What are you looking for? There are parts out there, you just have to look in the right places. I have brakes from an NX2000 on my B14 right now...


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

*B14 parts*

Yea, what are you looking for?

The only parts I have had trouble finding, at least at a price I want to pay, is the B14 200sx doors. The doors for the four door sedan are everywhere for just about nothing. The 200sx has the longer two door door which are harder to find I guess or just more likely to be needed for replacement.

I find lots of stuff on eBay. New and used.


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

Well i'm looking for an armrest, i've just found 2 on ebay and didn't win, i've found a leather armrest for an s14.
Other thing i was looking for is a leather steering wheel, i've found the b15 one but i haven't find the one that i need.
The sun visors of our b14 are so bad that i was thinkin on b15 but i think that they will need some mod to fit.
Shocks and springs (including the casper camber), will fit the full set from a b13 or b15 on a b14.
A front lip from any other nissan could fit my b14 with minor mods, my front bumper is the 98-99 that comes with fog lights.
Side skirts, i'm looking for se side skirts but i can't find them on ebay, maybe a set of b13 or b15 can be installed with to few mods.
If you know other parts that can be installed please post them here.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

Arm rest - Gspec

Someone has gotten a Silvia steering wheel to fit on SR20Forum, I believe. Otherwise, there are wheels made to fit our cars. Sparco wheel

Sun visors - eBay is where I got mine.

Lip - Honda Accord lip, Stillen lip, etc.

Side skirts - Post in the wanted section of the classifieds, or search in there. I don't know if there are side skirts for sale right now.


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

GA16DE said:


> Arm rest - Gspec
> 
> Someone has gotten a Silvia steering wheel to fit on SR20Forum, I believe. Otherwise, there are wheels made to fit our cars. Sparco wheel
> 
> ...


i'm looking for an OEM nissan steering wheel (B14 leather i prefer) so i thought that maybe b15 leather steering wheel could be installed i haven't had one in my hands but they look similar on pics.
which accord lip, i was thinkin on a 94-97 mugen style but i need to be sure which one is that fit better on my bumper.
there's no pic of the armrest, can you upload one, i'll thanks.


----------



## GA16DE (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't have the armrest, but it just looks like an armrest from the ones I've seen of it. Search SR20-Forum and SR20Forum, I'm pretty sure there was one for sale a while back on there, but I don't know if it is still for sale.


----------



## xumox (Jan 18, 2008)

what about the accord lip, which model will fit better 94-97, 98-02 or 03-07


----------



## blkbird (Sep 1, 2008)

Only the Accord 94 and Acura Integra 86-89 lip will work for the B14.
The arm rest, you can pull out of the junk yard from a G20, just drilling required.
The rear lip or add on, try the Mazda 626 front lip, turn it up side down and mount to the rear of the B14. GL guys.


----------

